# Huntfield Kennels Lab Breeder



## white_mj (Jun 29, 2015)

Im new to this board, but looking for a little bit of information on Huntfield Kennels out of Union Church/Canton Mississippi. I am looking at getting a red female from them in the next few months, hopefully September or October. I was wondering if anyone on here has every purchased a dog from them, been around one of their dogs, hunted with one, etc. 

I have been doing a little research and it seems that none of the dogs I have looked up are registered on the k9data.com registry. Trying to figure out some medical information/history for the parents and grandparents of the dog I am about to purchase. 

If anyone has any information on them it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

The one thing you need to look at is what are the mother and father. Are they hunt test or field trial dogs?

What are you looking for out of a dog? Do you want one to hunt test or field trial or just hunt with?

The kennel that you mentioned has a bunch of dogs on their webpage.

Give us a little more information as to what you are looking for in a dog and who the parents are of the puppy you plan on getting.

Joey


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

A quick search using "Huntfield" on the OFA site produced about 5-6 individual dogs and I could only cross reference one to the kennel website. One of the sires reports "Good" hips. No EIC, CNM, CERF or other tests were recorded. This kennel could use PennHip, but I that still leaves lot to be desired from a testing standpoint. 

To ask another question what attracted you to this kennel and why are you considering purchasing from this one vs everyone else?


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I agree, they do have a lot of dogs on their website. First thing I would do, is go to OFA (www.offa.org ) website, research OFA scores on the parents that you are getting a pup from. It will also bring up a verticle pedigree, that shows the ofa scores on the dogs in the pedigree behind mom and dad as well. There should be a minimum of OFA Hip and Elbow scores. 
CERF scores should be listed as well (eyes) EIC and CNM may or may not be listed on OFA. If youre not finding what you need, the breeder should be more than willing to provide copies of the clearances for you. 
So, you want to see OFA HIP, OFA ELBOW, EYE (Cerf or OFA), EIC and CNM clearances done. on both sire and dam.... If they dont provide that for you or you cant see it on OFA- then I think youve answered your own question. There are a lot of red pups available. You could peruse the classifieds on here as well- there is a minimum of clearances required on all litters listed on this site.


----------



## white_mj (Jun 29, 2015)

I am looking for a dog to train to hunt. This will be my first time training a dog to hunt and I spoke with the breeder about this. The mother of the litter I am looking at is Huntfield's Red Cedar, the fathers name is supposedly Eli, but he is not listed on their website. 

Also cannot see any health information on hips, eyes, elbows, etc.


----------



## white_mj (Jun 29, 2015)

Honestly it was the first one I found online when searching for red lab breeders. Have done some basic google searches on them and found only handful of reviews/references. Looked on k9data.com with no luck. Will continue to look up on OFA registries.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

It's difficult to find anything on OFA when they only list call names, not full names or registration numbers. Ask the breeder for this information or for copies of the health certs. This is a pretty common way of getting around listing health certs is by only giving call names. A guarantee is not a substitute for health certs.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

"To make a long story short, I became disheartened and disappointed about what I saw happening to the Labrador Retriever as a breed in the United States. No longer were they being bred for their original desirable traits.
Breeders in the hunting/field trial circuit were breeding for results that created a high-strung, hard charging, almost completely uncontrollable specimen that looked more like a greyhound being shot out of a cannon than a traditional Lab."

Got this off their website, also see no mention of EIC, CNM etc... I myself would look elsewhere.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Kim (www.rainmakerlabs.com
does some fox reds . She does all the testing. 
Do check this website to see what yellow /red litters are available. You dont want to get into a situation where parents havent been health tested- you really roll the dice.


----------



## Selous (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a 9 year old female from Huntfield that was a gift from my wife. She's been a great house dog and has a sweet personality. Despite lots of work, she never was more than a serviceable hunting dog at the best of times.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

xxxx xxxxx xxxx xxxx


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 7, 2010)

Give me a call , I have trained a few from there, one to master Hunter level(he was fox red)!
Will Mabry 601-807-5320


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks, Billie, 
I won't be having many "reds" coming up and have quite a deposit list as it is, but www.torgslabs.com or tangosredlabs.com do clearances.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

PM sent 6/29


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

I've been training a 6 month old yellow female which came from there. She is calm, well behaved and good in the kennel. She was bought by a young friend of ours for a house dog, hunting dog, and possibly a hunt test dog. I'm sure she will be good at all of these, as she seems to like the water just fine.

She is easy to train but very sensitive. Her prey drive is not that of the American field trial labs that I've trained but that can be a good thing. Prey drive is easy to develop with live birds. 

It would depend on your goals for your dog. If you are looking for a dog that you are going to train yourself and a family pet, then it will suit your needs just fine.


----------



## white_mj (Jun 29, 2015)

The only thing that worries me is the breeder told me over the phone yesterday she does not do OFA health certifications. They seem like very nice people and have been very nice to me on the phone even with all of the questions I have been asking. I would hate to spend a bunch of money on a dog I want to hunt in the future just to have the dog have elbow or hip problems that could have been caught or seen with an OFA cert.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

IF they are not testing for anything, not sure I would get one unless very cheap. Also you do know that fox reds are just dark yellow labs, right.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

white_mj said:


> The only thing that worries me is the breeder told me over the phone yesterday she does not do OFA health certifications. They seem like very nice people and have been very nice to me on the phone even with all of the questions I have been asking. I would hate to spend a bunch of money on a dog I want to hunt in the future just to have the dog have elbow or hip problems that could have been caught or seen with an OFA cert.


 There is no reason not to do OFA unless they are doing Penn Hipp. They are done for a reason. Keep looking and you will find a responsible breeder


----------



## white_mj (Jun 29, 2015)

I realize that now. I need to do more research and find a breeder I am comfortable purchasing from.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

white_mj said:


> The only thing that worries me is the breeder told me over the phone yesterday she does not do OFA health certifications. They seem like very nice people and have been very nice to me on the phone even with all of the questions I have been asking. I would hate to spend a bunch of money on a dog I want to hunt in the future just to have the dog have elbow or hip problems that could have been caught or seen with an OFA cert.


I noticed this statement on their website, "Ask about our *HUNTFIELD 2yr. GUARANTEE:* regarding : *"HIPS", "EYES", "HEALTH" & "TEMPERAMENT".* "

and I would also ask about registration. Which kennel club is the registration under?

There are many small breeders that would guaranteed health and temperament of their pups, however, some do not. As a matter of fact, many small breeders will give you a full refund for your pup if you are not happy with it for any reason! Just shop around, and you will find one that will work to find you the pup of your dreams.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> I noticed this statement on their website, "Ask about our HUNTFIELD 2yr. GUARANTEE: regarding : "HIPS", "EYES", "HEALTH" & "TEMPERAMENT". "


Again, a guarantee is not a substitute for performing health certs. There is no excuse for not doing health certs if you are selling dogs. Also pay attention to guarantees that state you must return the dog for the guarantee. Buyer Beware.


----------



## white_mj (Jun 29, 2015)

Billie said:


> Again youve answered your own question. No health clearances? Run dont walk to another breeder. Theres no excuse to not do the health clearances,thats just plain greedy.



Thank you for all the help. New to actually looking into breeders for dogs. Now I know what a responsible breeder will have listed and what information I need to look for. Appreciate all the help.


----------



## white_mj (Jun 29, 2015)

ErinsEdge said:


> Again, a guarantee is not a substitute for performing health certs. There is no excuse for not doing health certs if you are selling dogs. Also pay attention to guarantees that state you must return the dog for the guarantee. Buyer Beware.


Just trying to do my homework on this one. Being a first time buyer I want to make a well informed decision.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't know this breeder but Chris has made RTF a good source for seeing well bred pups with health clearances mandatory. Check the pups classifieds.

Jeff


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Since you care a lot about color, I would question them about the color conformation in the litter you are looking at. I noticed that some of the yellows they produce do not have correct nose, eye, lip, etc. pigmentation.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

white_mj-
So happy you came for some help before you made a poor decision. At least now you have some more information to go on to help you make a good informed decision. Buying pups is never a sure bet, but you sure edge up your odds by buying from a reputable person caring for the future of the puppies they produce. Good luck - we look forward to reading that youre looking forward to picking up your new quality bred baby!


----------



## LGH (Oct 20, 2013)

Look up Krissy Evans (Prairie State Labs). She just had a litter of reds she posted on FB. I dont know much about her dogs but she does all health tests


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

No commentary on breeding practices of Huntfield but will answer the original question. Have trained extensively with a red male lab from Huntfield. Very nice marking dog. Obedient attitude and pleasure to have in the blind.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Along with all health clearances, proper nose color etc., be sure to ask the breeder of the litter you choose about the training qualities and temperaments of both sire and dam.

Many times a pup out of a sire and dam who have been trained their whole life by a pro is not always the best choice for a family/hunting dog..... Ask questions such as:

1) Do sire and dam have any noise issues
2) Are both sire and dam steady on the line
3) Have either sire or dam been in a duck blind
4) Do sire or dam hunt?
5) Stay in the house?
3) Have sire and dam been trained by an amateur or a pro?

It is not all about just what you see in the pedigrees and health clearances. He wants a dog that he can easily train himself, be a family dog, and be obedient and a "pleasure to have in the duck blind", as Mark said.


----------

